# New SRAM G8 8-speed gear hub



## mtbmaniac (Mar 18, 2007)

Any news on this hub? I hear it is being tested by Specialized dealers i five countries as we speak.


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

2,188 grams and twist shifter? I was excited, but now not.

News: SRAM/ Specialized Urban Dealer Tour Kicks Off with World Premieres - Bike Europe

I guess we will see.


----------



## Corporal Punishment (May 26, 2011)

New way of shifting? Every advance, no matter how small, is still a step forward. Can't wait to see it. More competition = higher quality and lower price from all competitors.

Productnews: SRAM to Target Urban Market - Bike Europe



> The internal gear hubs will be launched around Eurobike, or a few months later. SRAM's 8 speed version of the internal gear hub called the G8 is being tested by several OEMs at the moment. One of the main features of the G8 will be the new way of shifting, which is completely different from the planetary hub and contains much less components. The G8 is SRAM's basis for a new approach to the internal gear market.
> 
> The G8 weights 180 grams less than SRAM's former 8-speed hubs while the OLD remains the same. The G8 is a joint development of former Sachs engineers and SRAM's experience with the Hammerschmidt project.


----------



## mtbmaniac (Mar 18, 2007)

Since the disk version will be available later, the 2188g G8 is said to be 180g lighter than the IM9, and the latter weights 2.4kg with a coaster brake, I assume the version that is being tested now is with a coaster brake? Guess they are targeting citybikes/the OEM market with this product.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Still stinging from my SRAM IM9, suckiest IGH I've ever owned. Bought it early for full price, ~$450 with shifter. I wonder if the new SRAM 8 IGH will be as tough as an Alfine 8, otherwise, what will be the point?


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

In Danish:

"In this week's SRAM on European tour with dealers and distributors are
presented for the upcoming season's news including Denmark. Last year at
Eurobike proklamererde SRAM that during the coming year would focus heavily on
daily segments including electrical bikes. One of the many news addressed to
Urban segment SRAM G8. A new 8 speed hub is available in three versions, with
freewheel, disc brake and foot brake. It comes in two colors black and gray. Yet
there is no information released about the gear ratio and gear area. Gear shift
is handled by an 8 speed grip shift shifters integrated optical gear indicator.
We will tilbege multiple SRAM product news in the coming weeks."

In German:

"SRAM is launching a new 8-speed hub. We were able to test drive it on the Urban
Tour of the manufacturer, was presented on the trekking circuit and the new
group via GT with 2 × 10-technique shortly.

"First, notice that the new SRAM G8 has a significantly larger than previously
known hub of the I-Motion 9-speed hub. Like these, they will initially be
available only in a version with coaster brake. While driving, the G8 is very
quiet. The gearshift feel completely revised the twist is now crisp and defined,
the distances are short circuit, the operating forces still so small as you'd
expect from a Comfort controls - a significant improvement.

"Turn into a light step under load was no problem. The seven-speed jumps were
smooth and relatively closely graded - a noticeable difference to the known
8-speed hub. The overall transmission spectrum according to SRAM are slightly
over 300 percent, which lie within the normal 8-speed hub. On our test bike was
fitted a basic translation of 38 to 20 teeth (1.9), which is, according to SRAM
in the lower range of acceptable grades. In order to cope with too steep slopes
are at a comfortable cadence. The weight of the new eight-speed hub G8 should be
approximately about 2.19 kilograms. Exact specifications, prices and availability
are still unknown."


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

The G8 is up on the SRAM web site, but there's very little information. They claim it can be shifted under load.


----------

